# First Horse Show! :D



## ToLoveHorsesForever (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright, so in actuality, it's not my first show. I was in three of them before, but this was my first as an English rider.
I was super nervous because I was in the 12 and older group so I was going up against young kids. My biggest fear was that I wouldn't even place and just look like a fool in front of everyone else. But it turns out I was nervous for nothing. I did great!!
The atmosphere at the show was really incredible, I don't know if it was just the show I went to or if all English shows are like that, but everyone was really friendly. The other competitors were polite, the instructors were nice, and even the parents of the competitors offered assistance.

my results from the Walk/Trot and my results overall; Walk/Trot and Jumping Xs


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

It's always so friendly here at shows, local schooling shows are that way. 
Proud of you, and look at that smile!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I love your horse's expression (or rather lack of it). Great job!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I love your horse's expression (or rather lack of it). Great job!

EDIT:

Sorry, I accidentally posted twice.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You go girl!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Great job!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What wonderful pictures- you look absolutely radiant with happiness (and deservedly so!) I am glad you had such a wonderful experience!


----------

